# Former Orlando Magic Executive John Gabriel Moves Into Knicks Front Office



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> John Gabriel, a former N.B.A. executive of the year with the Orlando Magic, has joined the Knicks’ revamped front office and will assume a major role in rebuilding the roster after seven straight losing seasons.
> 
> Donnie Walsh, the team president, appointed Gabriel as the director of pro scouting and free agency, a newly created position. Gabriel’s primary duty will be evaluating current N.B.A. players, with an eye toward future trades and free-agent signings...
> 
> ...


http://www.nytimes.com/2008/08/21/s...1&oref=slogin&ref=basketball&pagewanted=print


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

is he the one behind rashard lewis' brilliant contract?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

My sincerest sympathies, guys.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

former exec of the year with the magic , just came from the blazers where they have done a great job of rebuilding .

his credentials are fine , and its not a bad thing to have more sound competent minds in the decision making process.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Futurama_Fanatic said:


> is he the one behind rashard lewis' brilliant contract?


He left in 2004.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

He was the guy that traded Andrei Kirilenko for Felton Spencer. You can judge his track record for yourself. It's not terribly pretty.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Isn't this also the guy that thought it would be a great move to exchange Drew Gooden and Anderson Vareajo for Tony Battie? That doesn't bode well for someone whose job description involves being pro-scout for current NBA players.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

While his track record looks fairly shaky I think almost anyone is better than Isiah as a decision maker in the front office.


----------

